# GeForce GTX 1650 kaufen oder nicht



## PeterQuinn (15. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
ich will eine neue Grafikarte für meinen neuen Gamer-PC kaufen, welche ich zunächst in meinen jetzigen Stecken will, um die alte GeForce GTX 760 Ti mit 2 GB Videospeicher zu ersetzen.
Die neue Graka soll eine GTX 1650 ohne Ti sein mit 4GB Video-RAM.

Hier die technischen Daten zur GTX 750 Ti: https://www.nvidia.de/gtx-700-graphics-cards/gtx-780ti/
Hier die technischen Daten zur GTX 1650: https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/geforce/graphics-cards/gtx-1650/

Die neue Grafikkarte kostet bei Alternate satte 320,- EUR 





						MSI GeForce GTX 1650 4GT LP OC, Grafikkarte 1x HDMI, 1x DVI-D, 1x DisplayPort
					

Die MSI GeForce GTX 1650 4GT LP OC ist eine High-End-Grafikkarte mit der GeForce GTX 1650 GPU von NVIDIA. Die auf der leistungsfähigen Turing-Archi...




					www.alternate.de
				




Ich habe allerdings ein Budget von 400,- EUR, also kann ich mir sogar diesen Wucherpreis leisten und irgendwas muß ja mit mein neuen Gamer-PC vorran kommen. Nun die Frage, ist die Leistung der neuen Graka von MSI deutlichen besser als die meiner alten GTX 780 Ti von Gigabyte?
Oder empfehlt ihr mir eine  andere GTX für unter 400,- EUR, welche auch Verfügbar / Lieferbar ist?


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2021)

Was steckt denn sonst so im Rechner und was willst Du spielen?
Denn die neue Graka ist ja dann auch nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss.

// Alternate schreibt da echt: 
_Die MSI GeForce GTX 1650 4GT LP OC ist eine High-End-Grafikkarte.._
öhm?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2021)

Über ebay kommst an manche Neuware um oder gar unter 300 Euro. Falls das auch ne Option für dich wäre.

Rein von der Performance wird sie sicherlich besser sein, mehr als FHD mit angepasstem Detailgrad ist damit allerdings nicht drin.


----------



## PeterQuinn (15. Oktober 2021)

Gebrauchte Hardware von EBay kommt für mich nicht in Frage, wegen der Garantie und der Qualität. Da kauf ich nur mal ein Rad oder so, aber beim PC bin ich da etwas eigen.
Also mein derzeitiger Gamer PC hat ein Gigabyte 78 LMT USB3 Mainboard
CPU: AMD FX 6300
RAM: 8GB
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti mit 2GB RAM
Gehäuse: ATX Tower von Sharkoon
HD: Western Digital Black mit 1TB

Battlefield4, Fallout4, Kingdome Come Deliverance laufen da flüßig, wobei bei Kingdome Come schon die Grafik in den Einstellungen runterschrauben mußte, sieht aber trotzdem noch hammermäßig aus und war dort im Mittelalter quasi über ein halbes Jahr unterwegs.

Die neue Grafikkarte soll zunächst dazu dienen, diese Titel mit höchster Auflösung zocken zu können, bis mein neuer Gamer PC vollständig ist, also jetz noch 964,89 EUR später laut meiner Tabelle mit den Preisen.
In Betracht ziehe ich noch Arma 3, Far Cry 5 und hoffentlich bald Fallout5 oder Kingdome Come Deliverance 2.

Das mit den Grafikarten, also dem Markt ist mir bekannt das Problem, aber ich denke das das noch Jahre dauert, bis die neuen Chipfabriken stehen hier in der EU oder anderswo, Asien scheint ja momentan ein großes Problem zu sein und da stehen derzeit alle Chipfabriken, naja bis auf eine kleine AMD Fabrik hier bei uns im Land und paar einzelne in der USA, wegen der Lohnkosten.

Auf die neuen Spiele würde ich sogar verzichten, wenn die Graka das nicht packt, da es genügend "alte" Spiele gibt, die eine gute Grafik haben. Sogar Half Life 2 bietet eine gute Optik meiner Meinung nach, kommt zwar nicht an Kingdome Come ran, aber ist trotzdem noch spielbar.

Beim Compilieren sind alle meine PC's schnell, da fehlt sich nichts, egal ob Delphi oder C++


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2021)

KC wird mit einer 1650 auch nicht mit allen Details laufen, nehme ich an.
Da hatte meine alte GTX1060 mit 6Gb zu kämpfen.

Hab jetzt eine 2060 mit 8Gb und das reicht mir auch erstmal. Denn in Zukunft wird meine alte CPU wohl der Flaschenhals.


----------



## PeterQuinn (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab jetzt mal nachgesucht in meinen Haushaltstabellen, also die GeForce GTX 750 Ti hab ich im November 2015 für 151,- EUR gekauft. Ist also fast 6 Jahre alt, was mich wundert ist, warum die GTX 1650 ohne Ti da keinen richtigen Leistungsschub bringt.
Was mir noch auffällt ist dieser erhebliche Preisunterschied, also der Markt ist derzeit ja hyperinflationär von den Preisen.

Habe wegen der Treiber schonmal nachgesehn, also Windows 7 64 Bit wird zum Glück noch unterstützt von Nivdia, es gibt noch Treiber für die neuen Graka's. Ich mag Windows 10 nämlich nicht.









						Geforce Driver Results | NVIDIA
					

Lade dir den <dd~LanguageName> <dd~Name> für <dd~OSName> Systeme herunter. Veröffentlicht am <dd~ReleaseDateTime>



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. Oktober 2021)

PeterQuinn schrieb:


> Habe wegen der Treiber schonmal nachgesehn, also Windows 7 64 Bit wird zum Glück noch unterstützt von Nivdia, es gibt noch Treiber für die neuen Graka's. Ich mag Windows 10 nämlich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ist wie im Krieg. Dem Graka-Verkäufer legt man am besten noch ein paar Erbstücke und einen Sack Kartoffeln zum Geld dazu. ich leide im Moment selbst unter den irren Forderungen, leider.

Also mit der Win 7 Geschichte macht man sich nicht unbedingt beliebt. Ist wie beim Impfen, es geht da um die Sicherheit aller Nutzer im Web.


----------



## PeterQuinn (15. Oktober 2021)

Wegen Win 7, also das werde ich wohl noch so ca. 10 Jahre lang einsetzen und dann auf Linux wechseln. Auf Steam gibt es ja jetzt schon so einige Spiele, die auf Linux laufen. Außerdem hab ich von so einer Art Emulator gelesen, Proton oder so, wo sogar Windows Spiele wie Fallout4 unter Linux laufen. Die Sicherheitsbedenken weise ich von mir, da es an Microsoft liegt und nicht an mir, diese zu stopfen. Es sei denn, der Quellcode von Windows 7 wird endlich mal geleakt, hat ja auch bei Windows XP geklappt. Dann können wir das selber in die Hand nehmen mit den Patchen.


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2021)

Bissl Offtopic, aber:
Warum sollte es an MS liegen, über Jahrzehnte ein altes Betriebssystem zu upgraden mit Sicherheitspatches?
Sicherheitslücken gibts in jedem System (auch bei Apple). Darum sind die Updates ja auch teilweise wichtig.

Aber zurück zum PC.
Neben der Graka, wäre RAM evtl noch was. 
Win 7 64bit ginge ja bis 16GB.


----------



## Batze (15. Oktober 2021)

PeterQuinn schrieb:


> CPU: AMD FX 6300
> RAM: 8GB


Bei der CPU wird dir die neue Graka aber nicht wirklich viel helfen. Kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen weil ich bis vor 2,5-3 Jahren die gleiche CPU hatte. 
Hatte mir dann eine RX 580 8GB Graka gekauft und ganz schnell gemerkt das die CPU einfach viel viel zu langsam ist.
Zur Überbrückung bis dein Neues Setup steht mag es reichen, aber erwarte dann bitte keine Wunder von deiner Neuen Graka.


----------



## PeterQuinn (15. Oktober 2021)

Ok keine Wunder, damit kann ich leben. Solange es mir zumindest etwas bringt. Wegen dem RAM, da wollte ich dann eh, nachdem mein neuer PC fertig ist, den alten mit 16 GB aufrüsten, da gibt es ja zum Glück heute noch Riegel zu kaufen.
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit kann soweit ich noch weiß, sogar 32 GB RAM verkraften, also bei mein neuen PC dann. Habe da noch mehrere Windows 7 Professional DVD's gekauft für ca. 20,- EUR, glaub die können das auch noch. Bin ein großer Fan von Windows 7.


----------



## Batze (15. Oktober 2021)

Ob Großer Fan von Win 7 oder nicht. Du solltest dich damit abfinden das Win 10 Standard ist. Support für Win 7 gibt es nämlich nicht mehr/läuft aus und WIN 7 so Toll wir es auch alle finden/fanden läuft langsam aber sicher aus.
Stell also bitte auf WIN 10 um. Es bringt rein gar nichts alten (guten) Sachen nachzutrauern. Schon gar nicht in der IT.
Das kann gefährlich werden, gerade wenn man permanent im Net unterwegs ist. Und Spiele verlangen auch immer mehr mindest WIN 10.
WIN 7 wenn du einen Vollversion Original KEY hast kannst du aber problemlos dann kostenlos auf WIN 10 Upgraden. Aber nur Vollversionen, keine OME Versionen oder ähnliches.
Stell bitte auf WIN 10 um. Und in vielen, sehr vielen ist WIN 10 auch wirklich besser. Man muss sich eben nur daran gewöhnen, was m.M.n aber recht schnell geht.


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2021)

Vor allem, weil Win 10 recht nahe an Win 7 ist (im Gegensatz zu XP)...habs zumindest so in Erinnerung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Oktober 2021)

Batze hat recht. Wenn du Win 7 nutzt, das kriegt seit einem Jahr keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr. Da kannste die Malware auch gleich ausm Netz saugen.


----------



## PeterQuinn (15. Oktober 2021)

Mein Nachfolger von Windows 7 Ultimate wird Linux. Habe auf einen meiner alten Rechner schon Steam getestet, ist ein alter Phenom 2, habe dort nachgeschaut, was für Spiele unter Linux laufen, also da geht schon was.
Was Microsoft betrifft, die haben uns Kunden nicht gefragt, ob wir von Windows 7 weg wollen. Ich war jedenfalls sehr zufrieden. Über unseren Kopf hinweg hat Microsoft einfach dann entschieden. Jahrelang wurde schon, sogar zu Windows XP - Zeiten vor Microsoft's Monopolstellung gewarnt, mit Windows 10, der Support Einstellung für Windows 7 und der Weigerung den Quellcode für Windows 7 zu veröffentlichen haben wir nun schmerzhaft erfahren müßen, was Monopol bedeutet für uns Kunden....


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2021)

MS kann doch nicht für alle Win-Versionen immer weiter Support liefern. Das macht niemand. Irgendwann muss ein Cut her. Darum bietet MS ja auch GRATIS ein Upgrade an.
Bei Linux musst du dich dann halt drum kümmern. Ob das dann wirklich einfacher wird...

Ob dann ein neues Elderscrolls (Bethesta/MS)  Linux unterstützen wird, steht dann noch auf einem andere Blatt...oder Battlefield.... oder Farcry...


----------



## PeterQuinn (15. Oktober 2021)

Nun, Bethesta, EA oder Warhorse Studios werden ja über Steam mitbekommen, wer alles Linux nutzt und sich dann überlegen, ob die ihre Spiele Multiplattformfähig machen. Cross-Compiler gibt es ja schon, welche ausführbare Dateien für Linux, Windows etc. erstellen. Wegen der Grafik, da gibt es schon eine Systemübergreifende Bibliothek, hab nur den Namen vergessen, aber da war man schon drann. Ich sehe das mit Linux eher optimistisch, es liegt auch an uns Kunden, wie es weitergeht, wenn wir unseren Willen zeigen, daß wir eher gewillt sind Linux als Plattform zu nutzen, werden sich die Spielehersteller dannach richten. Solange wir uns aber dem Diktat von Microsoft beugen, wird sich garnichts verbessern.


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2021)

Das kannst Du auch sehen


			Steam Hardware & Software Survey
		


Wenns danach ginge, würden Games eher auf Mac, als auf Linux kommen 

Aber da bin ich raus.


----------



## Batze (15. Oktober 2021)

PeterQuinn schrieb:


> Mein Nachfolger von Windows 7 Ultimate wird Linux. Habe auf einen meiner alten Rechner schon Steam getestet, ist ein alter Phenom 2, habe dort nachgeschaut, was für Spiele unter Linux laufen, also da geht schon was.
> Was Microsoft betrifft, die haben uns Kunden nicht gefragt, ob wir von Windows 7 weg wollen. Ich war jedenfalls sehr zufrieden. Über unseren Kopf hinweg hat Microsoft einfach dann entschieden. Jahrelang wurde schon, sogar zu Windows XP - Zeiten vor Microsoft's Monopolstellung gewarnt, mit Windows 10, der Support Einstellung für Windows 7 und der Weigerung den Quellcode für Windows 7 zu veröffentlichen haben wir nun schmerzhaft erfahren müßen, was Monopol bedeutet für uns Kunden....


Dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück mit Linux.
Allerdings, so einfach wie mit Windows wird es da nicht, und als eventueller Anfänger in Sachen Unix/Linux schon gar nicht.
Und Spiele außerhalb der Steam Blase, ganz einfach, vergiss es einfach mal. Vom Treiber Support der jeweiligen Firmen wollen wir erstmal gar nicht anfangen zu reden.
Aber wenn du gerne wechseln möchtest, warum nicht. Hol dir die Erfahrung. Als Gamer wirst du schneller wieder nach Windows zurückkommen wie die AHHH sagen kannst. Schon allein weil Linux fast nur Steam Only Unterstützt als reiner  Gamer.
Viel Spass damit.

Und zu MS wegen der Fragen ob sie uns mal Fragen? Meinst du etwa die Linux Macher fragen uns was wir da gerne hätten? Nein ganz bestimmt nicht. Da ist es sogar noch viel schlimmer, weil da oben die das machen der Normale User absolut niemanden Interessiert. Das sind alles 100% Voll Nerds die da zu entscheiden haben. Deshalb bewegt sich Linux nämlich auch seit 2 Jahrzehnten keinen Millimeter weiter im User Normal Bereich.
Wäre Steam nicht, und da muss ich mal Steam ein wenig Loben, was ich sehr sehr selten mache, würde Linux im Gaming rein gar nichts abgeben, weil es da oben bei den Nerds absolut keine Rolle spielt ob mit Linux gespielt wird.
Es interessiert da eben nicht.
Linux direkt ist von uns Normal User und Normal Gamer so weit weg wie der Andromeda Nebel.
Ein System, gemacht von Nerds für Nerds. Das ist auch der Grund weshalb es seit Jahrzehnten nicht aus seiner Weltweit 2-3-4% User Base hinaus kommt.
Im Normal Desktop Bereicht spielt Linux einfach gar keine Rolle.
Aber wie ich sagte, viel Spass damit.


PeterQuinn schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mit Linux eher optimistisch, es liegt auch an uns Kunden, wie es weitergeht, wenn wir unseren Willen zeigen, daß wir eher gewillt sind Linux als Plattform zu nutzen, werden sich die Spielehersteller dannach richten.


Seit wie gesagt 2 Jahrzehnten geht da nichts. Und es liegt nicht an uns am Kunden, sondern an denen die dafür Verantwortlich sind. Die haben daran eben so gut wie Null Interesse.


----------



## WildMustang (16. Oktober 2021)

PeterQuinn schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mit Linux eher optimistisch, es liegt auch an uns Kunden, wie es weitergeht, wenn wir unseren Willen zeigen, daß wir eher gewillt sind Linux als Plattform zu nutzen, werden sich die Spielehersteller dannach richten. Solange wir uns aber dem Diktat von Microsoft beugen, wird sich garnichts verbessern.


Ich denke so schlecht ist Linux tatsächlich nicht, auch nicht zum Zocken. Hab mir das hier neben Windows 10 mal eingerichtet, um darin immer wieder mal reinzuschnuppern und hab damit soweit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Musste mich an die neue Umgebung aber auch erstmal gewöhnen. Aber hab ein paar erfahrene Linux User kennengelernt, die einem gerne weiterhelfen, wenn man mal Unterstützung braucht.

Steam unterstützt Linux super, ist in vielen Fällen einfach nur Click&Play. Spiele von GOG und Epic Games habe ich auch schon zum Laufen bekommen. Den Epic Game Store bekommt man mit Wine gut zum Laufen. Alternativ gibt es aber auch ein von der Community selbst entwickelten Client, der funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut. Klasse finde ich, dass alte Spiele von CD mit Wine laufen, die unter Windows 10 wegen Kopierschutz nicht mehr funktionieren.

Zuletzt hatte ich Cities Skylines (nativ), Killing Floor 2 und Skyrim unter Linux gespielt. Läuft tadellos. 
Viele Windowsspiele mit Anticheat Techniken wie Easy Anticheat und Battleeye funktionieren mit Proton noch nicht. Aber die Hersteller haben jetzt Support für Proton umgesetzt bzw. angekündigt. Jetzt müssen wohl nur noch die Spieleentwickler nachziehen. Bin gespannt, wie die Entwicklung weiterläuft.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Steam unterstützt Linux super, ist in vielen Fällen einfach nur Click&Play. Spiele von GOG und Epic Games habe ich auch schon zum Laufen bekommen. Den Epic Game Store bekommt man mit Wine gut zum Laufen. Alternativ gibt es aber auch ein von der Community selbst entwickelten Client, der funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut. Klasse finde ich, dass alte Spiele von CD mit Wine laufen, die unter Windows 10 wegen Kopierschutz nicht mehr funktionieren.


Und das ist auch das Große Problem.
Steam unterstützt Wine bzw. ihr eigenes Proton Programm. Mag ganz gut sein und gut laufen.
Mit reiner Linux Unterstützung hat das aber rein gar nichts zu tun.
Sowohl Wine als auch Proton sind reine Windows zu Linux Emulatoren.
Spiele die wirklich rein 100% unter Linux laufen gibt es nämlich nur ganz wenige.
Das was Steam da macht ist reine Augenwischerei. Mit Rein Linux hat das gar nichts zu tun.
99% der Spiele laufen unter rein Linux nämlich gar nicht. Nur eben über den Windows Emulator Wine/Proton.
Lasst euch da bitte nicht in die Irre führen. Es gibt kein Gamer Linux und keine der wirklichen Big Publisher bringt ein Spiel auf Linux raus. Eher schon auf Apple, wo es auch einige gibt, aber rein Linux interessiert da wirklich niemanden.
Das ist ein riesen Irrtum was so einige denken.


----------



## WildMustang (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Steam unterstützt Wine bzw. ihr eigenes Proton Programm. Mag ganz gut sein und gut laufen.


Und native Linux Spiele unterstützt Steam auch.



Batze schrieb:


> Spiele die wirklich rein 100% unter Linux laufen gibt es nämlich nur ganz wenige.


So wenig sind es nicht, sind immerhin über 8700 Spiele unter Steam. Das meisten davon sind Indie Spiele, aber die laufen alle nativ.



Batze schrieb:


> Das was Steam da macht ist reine Augenwischerei. Mit Rein Linux hat das gar nichts zu tun.
> 99% der Spiele laufen unter rein Linux nämlich gar nicht. Nur eben über den Windows Emulator Wine/Proton.


Das interessiert den normalen Anwender nicht, wenn es problemlos funktioniert. Eigentlich merkt man davon nichts, wenn das Spiel so läuft. Aber Valve muss in Wine bzw. Proton auch noch viel investieren.



Batze schrieb:


> Lasst euch da bitte nicht in die Irre führen. Es gibt kein Gamer Linux und keine der wirklichen Big Publisher bringt ein Spiel auf Linux raus. Eher schon auf Apple, wo es auch einige gibt, aber rein Linux interessiert da wirklich niemanden.
> Das ist ein riesen Irrtum was so einige denken.



Naja, was heißt hier sich in die Irre führen lassen. Mehr native Linux Spiele wird es logischerweise nur geben, wenn es auch mehr Nutzer unter dieser Plattform gibt. Typisches Henne Ei Problem. Daher ist der Weg mit Proton eine gut Idee, um mehr Benutzer anzulocken. Insofern gebe ich auch @PeterQuinn recht, dass man seinen Willen zeigen und das System einfach mal benutzen muss. Valve investiert jedenfalls viel Geld in Linux. Neben Proton, entwickeln sie auch am Grafikkartentreiber und verbessern den Linux Kernel.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> So wenig sind es nicht, sind immerhin über 8700 Spiele unter Steam. Das meisten davon sind Indie Spiele, aber die laufen alle nativ.


Quatsch. Die laufen alle über Wine/Proton eben über Steam OS aber nicht rein über Linux.


WildMustang schrieb:


> Und native Linux Spiele unterstützt Steam auch.


Für echte Linux Spiele brauch ich aber kein Steam. Da brauch ich nur echtes Linux.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

Dass man Games unter Linux spielen kann, stimmt natürlich. Dass es viele gibt, ebenfalls...aber auch auf der Wii gabs unmengen von Games. Wieviele man davon wirklich "brauchen" konnte...

Hier gehts ja eher um Mainstream-Games. Und die werden nun mal grösstenteils auch für Konsolen und PC entwickelt. Dann ist Linux prozentual noch weniger im Fokus. Warum sollen sich Entwickler auf einmal ändern? Warum soll UBI, EA oder MS da auf einmal umschwenken?

Wieviele Games aus den aktuellen Top 20 funktionieren auf Linux? Also nicht auf Steam....denn dann hat man ja im Prinzip das Windows-Problem auf Valve abgewälzt.
Denn mMn wäre der Sinn von Linux-Gaming, dass man komplett  unabhängig sein könnte. Auch was den Shop betrifft.


----------



## WildMustang (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Quatsch. Die laufen alle über Wine/Proton eben über Steam OS aber nicht rein über Linux.


Nein, du erzählst Quatsch. Die laufen natürlich nativ. Das hat mit SteamOS überhaupt nichts zu tun. SteamOS ist nur eine Linux Distribution.
Die anderen Spiele, es gibt weit mehr als die 8700 Spiele, laufen dann über Wine/Proton (wenn es funktioniert).



Batze schrieb:


> Für echte Linux Spiele brauch ich aber kein Steam. Da brauch ich nur echtes Linux.


Für echte Windows Spiele brauche ich auch kein Steam. Da brauch ich nur echtes Windows.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wieviele Games aus den aktuellen Top 20 funktionieren auf Linux?


Kann ich dir sagen. Kein Einziges. Also Nativ rein auf Linux.
Da kannst du sogar auf Top 50-100 zurückgehen. Dank Valve gibt es (kaum)niemanden mehr der auf echtes Linux portiert. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Warum soll UBI, EA oder MS da auf einmal umschwenken?


Solange man mit Linux im Userbereich kein Geld macht gibt es auch keinen Grund.



McDrake schrieb:


> Denn mMn wäre der Sinn von Linux-Gaming, dass man komplett unabhängig sein könnte. Auch was den Shop betrifft.


Und das hat Valve leider ausgestoßen. Dank Valve und der Weiterentwicklung von Wine/Proton gibt es eben keine echten Linux Games mehr, oder so gut wie keine. Weil sich alle auf Valve und einen Emulator verlassen.
Aber all die schreien in die Welt rum, Hey, ich bin Linux Fan. Wenn ich das nur Höhre wird mir schlecht.
Null Ahnung von Linux, aber Hauptsache der Emulator läuft. Lol


----------



## WildMustang (16. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dass man Games unter Linux spielen kann, stimmt natürlich. Dass es viele gibt, ebenfalls...aber auch auf der Wii gabs unmengen von Games. Wieviele man davon wirklich "brauchen" konnte...
> 
> Hier gehts ja eher um Mainstream-Games. Und die werden nun mal grösstenteils auch für Konsolen und PC entwickelt. Dann ist Linux prozentual noch weniger im Fokus. Warum sollen sich Entwickler auf einmal ändern? Warum soll UBI, EA oder MS da auf einmal umschwenken?


Entwickler großer Studios bedienen die Plattformen, womit sie viel Geld verdienen. Wenn es nicht viele Wii User gäbe, würden sie logischerweise auch nicht für die Wii entwickeln, sondern vlt. nur für den PC oder für eine andere Konsole.
Die werden ihren Fokus erst auf Linux ändern, wenn es in ihren Augen genügend Nutzer gibt. 

Valve wartet anscheinend nicht darauf, dass die Studios umschwenken, sondern will mit Proton/Wine genügend Nutzer anlocken. Zumindest interpretiere ich mal so deren Strategie.



McDrake schrieb:


> Wieviele Games aus den aktuellen Top 20 funktionieren auf Linux? Also nicht auf Steam....denn dann hat man ja im Prinzip das Windows-Problem auf Valve abgewälzt.


Welches sind denn die Top 20 Games, wenn man nicht nur Steamspiele betrachtet?
Von den Top 20 Games unter Steam sind 6 nativ.
Bei den Top 50  sind es immerhin 20 Titel.



McDrake schrieb:


> Denn mMn wäre der Sinn von Linux-Gaming, dass man komplett  unabhängig sein könnte. Auch was den Shop betrifft.


Wieso denn das? Ist doch dasselbe Problem wie unter Windows. Wenn es das Spiel nur bei Steam gibt, oder nur bei Ubi im Store, dann bist du natürlich auch von deren Store abhängig.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Von den Top 20 Games unter Steam sind 6 nativ.


Würde mich mal interessieren. Welche sind denn das die auch rein ohne Steam und ohne Wine/Proton laufen?
Zählst du bitte mal auf.
Also Weltweite Top Spiele wie @McDrake schon meinte.


----------



## WildMustang (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren. Welche sind denn das die auch rein ohne Steam und ohne Wine/Proton laufen?
> Zählst du bitte mal auf.
> Also Weltweite Top Spiele wie @McDrake schon meinte.



Das kann man ja herausfinden, sobald er mir sagen kann, welches die weltweiten Topspiele sind.
Hatte ich auch nachgefragt:



WildMustang schrieb:


> Welches sind denn die Top 20 Games, wenn man nicht nur Steamspiele betrachtet?


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Das kann man ja herausfinden, sobald er mir sagen kann, welches die weltweiten Topspiele sind.
> Hatte ich auch nachgefragt:


Ich denke mal EA liegt das ganz vorne.
Daneben noch natürlich die ganze Online Multiplayer Spiele durch die Bank weg.
Blizzard liegt auch noch mit diversen Spielen ganz oben.
Ubisoft nicht zu vergessen.
GTA wollen wir auch nicht vergessen.
Also ich sehe da erstmal kein natives rein Linux Spiel ganz oben was über Jahre da oben mitspielt.
Wüste ich jetzt nicht.

Nenn du doch bitte mal bitte ein paar Top Games die rein nativ Linux laufen bitte.
So 3-5 würden uns schon reichen.


----------



## WildMustang (16. Oktober 2021)

Schwer zu sagen. Ich kenn ja auch nicht alle Top Titel.

Minecraft
Terraria
Stellaris
Hearts Of Iron IV
X4 Foundations
Neverwinter Nights: Enhanced Edition
...

Wenn man Steam Titel hinzunimmt, kommt noch dazu:
CS:GO
Dota2
Payday 2
Civilzation V und VI
Total War: WARHAMMER II


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Minecraft
> Terraria
> Stellaris
> Hearts Of Iron IV
> ...


Minecraft ist sicherlich ein Welt Titel. Ja stimmt. 
Die anderen Titel da gehören aber nicht zu den Top World Titeln. Ganz gewiss nicht.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Entwickler großer Studios bedienen die Plattformen, womit sie viel Geld verdienen. Wenn es nicht viele Wii User gäbe, würden sie logischerweise auch nicht für die Wii entwickeln, sondern vlt. nur für den PC oder für eine andere Konsole.
> Die werden ihren Fokus erst auf Linux ändern, wenn es in ihren Augen genügend Nutzer gibt.


Was seit Jahrzehnten sich nicht geändert hat.
Denn sonst wären die Geldgeilen Manager von EA & co schon lange auf den Zug aufgesprungen.


WildMustang schrieb:


> Welches sind denn die Top 20 Games, wenn man nicht nur Steamspiele betrachtet?
> Von den Top 20 Games unter Steam sind 6 nativ.
> Bei den Top 50  sind es immerhin 20 Titel.


Ich rede hier von aktuellen Blockbustern. Denn wie der Threadhersteller  geschrieben hat, möchte er Battlefield, Farcry & co auf seinem neuen/zukünftigen System spielen.

Deine aufgeführten Spiele in Ehren... ich mag da einige davon.
Da sind Strategiekracher, ohne Zweifel dabei (plus ein paar alte Titel).
Wenn man jetzt mal auf die Amazon-Charts schaut...



WildMustang schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Ist doch dasselbe Problem wie unter Windows. Wenn es das Spiel nur bei Steam gibt, oder nur bei Ubi im Store, dann bist du natürlich auch von deren Store abhängig.


Ich kann Spiele für Windows in jedem Store kaufen. Bei Steam, als auch bei EIPC, MS-Store oder GOG und die laufen.
Ich bin vom Shop her unabhängiger als ein Linux-User, der sich auf die Fahne schreibt, dank Linux die ganze (Spiel-)Welt offen zu halten.


----------



## WildMustang (16. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Minecraft ist sicherlich ein Welt Titel. Ja stimmt.
> Die anderen Titel da gehören aber nicht zu den Top World Titeln. Ganz gewiss nicht.


Letztenendes ist das ja auch alles subjektiv.
Terraria, Stellaris und Hearts of Iron sind in Steam unter den Top 100 vertreten. Pauschal würde ich sagen, dass die Top 100 Titel unter Steam Top World Titel sind, jedenfalls werden die gerne gespielt.
Aber gut, das seht ihr anscheinend anders.



McDrake schrieb:


> Wieviele Games aus den aktuellen Top 20 funktionieren auf Linux?





McDrake schrieb:


> Ich rede hier von aktuellen Blockbustern.



Erst redest du von den aktuellen Top 20, dann von den aktuellen Blockbustern. Was denn nun?

Ich frage übrigens zweimal danach, welche Top 20 Titel gemeint sind, und bekomme keine Antwort. Auf eine Statistik muss ich mich doch beziehen. Wenn ich keine Antwort bekomme, anscheinend wisst ihr es ja nicht besser, kann ich auch nach den Steam Charts gehen und schauen, welche Titel nativ sind und nicht nur auf Steam sind.

Was sind denn jetzt die Amazon Charts? Gibts einen Link dazu?

Aber gut, nehmen wir mal hier dieses Ranking. Die 20 beliebtesten PC Spiele, weltweit, von September 2021 nach Spielerzahlen.








						Most Popular PC Games - Global | Newzoo
					

The Top 20 Most Played Games on PC worldwide, ranked in order of the number of unique players who play them during a calendar month.




					newzoo.com
				




Dann zählt neben Minecraft auch CS:GO und Dota 2 zu den Top Titeln. Also 3 von 20 Top Titeln sind nativ für Linux verfügbar nach dieser Chart.



McDrake schrieb:


> Denn wie der Threadhersteller geschrieben hat, möchte er Battlefield, Farcry & co auf seinem neuen/zukünftigen System spielen.


Ja, kann er doch auf seinem neuen/zukünftigen System spielen, wenn es mit Wine/Proton läuft. Das scheint für ihn ja eine Option zu sein, sonst hätte er es nicht erwähnt. Wenn es nicht läuft, muss er halt darauf verzichten. Oder er muss schauen, ob er es mit Windows 7 zum Laufen bekommt, wenn er Windows 10 nicht möchte. Das ist doch nicht mein Problem.

Aber so wichtig scheint es dem TE ja nicht zu sein, dass alle Spiele laufen müssen. Er sagt doch sogar, dass er auch auf Titel verzichten kann.
Wenn er auf einen ganz bestimmten Titel nicht verzichten kann und dieser Titel nur mit Windows 10/11 läuft, dann muss er halt doch Windows 10/11 installieren.



McDrake schrieb:


> Ich kann Spiele für Windows in jedem Store kaufen. Bei Steam, als auch bei EIPC, MS-Store oder GOG und die laufen.
> Ich bin vom Shop her unabhängiger als ein Linux-User, der sich auf die Fahne schreibt, dank Linux die ganze (Spiel-)Welt offen zu halten.


Ich verstehe die Aussage nicht.
Ein Linux User kann doch auch bei Steam, Epic, Gog, etc.  Spiele kaufen. Im MS Store natürlicht nicht, weil der Shop nur unter Windows läuft. Wenn die Spiele Shops keine Linux Spiele anbieten, kann er die doch mit Wine/Proton spielen.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Letztenendes ist das ja auch alles subjektiv.
> Terraria, Stellaris und Hearts of Iron sind in Steam unter den Top 100 vertreten. Pauschal würde ich sagen, dass die Top 100 Titel unter Steam Top World Titel sind, jedenfalls werden die gerne gespielt.
> Aber gut, das seht ihr anscheinend anders.


Also jetzt mal ehrlich.
Stellst du dich absichtlich komisch an, oder verstehts du mich wirklich nicht.
Der User möchte kein Win 10 mehr. Win 7 bekommt keine Sicherheitsuptades mehr und darum schmollt er.
Darf er, muss aber damit leben.

Welche Games in den Top sind bei amazon:




__





						Amazon.de Bestseller: Die beliebtesten Artikel in Spiele für PC
					

Amazon.de Bestseller: Die beliebtesten Artikel in Spiele für PC



					www.amazon.de
				




Auf sein neues System möchte er nur noch Linux haben, möchte aber auf Farcry, BF & co nicht verzichten.
Man kann ja gerne Linux benutzen. Aber als Zocker kommt man um eine Win-Version kaum rum.

Aber das führt zu nix.
Wenn man alles unter Linux spielen kann, schön, dann macht das.


----------



## WildMustang (16. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ehrlich.
> Stellst du dich absichtlich komisch an, oder verstehts du mich wirklich nicht.


Was verstehe ich denn nicht?


McDrake schrieb:


> Der User möchte kein Win 10 mehr. Win 7 bekommt keine Sicherheitsuptades mehr und darum schmollt er.
> Darf er, muss aber damit leben.


Ja...



McDrake schrieb:


> Welche Games in den Top sind bei amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komische Liste. Darunter sind japanische Bio Ramen Nudeln, XBox Game Pass, ein T-Shirt, ...
Aber davon abgesehen und soweit mir bekannt ist: Euro Truck Simulator 2, Total Warhammer 3 (erscheint ja noch) und Commandos 2 sind nativ für Linux verfügbar.



McDrake schrieb:


> Auf sein neues System möchte er nur noch Linux haben, möchte aber auf Farcry, BF & co nicht verzichten.
> Man kann ja gerne Linux benutzen. Aber als Zocker kommt man um eine Win-Version kaum rum.
> 
> Aber das führt zu nix.
> Wenn man alles unter Linux spielen kann, schön, dann macht das.


Ich sagte doch. Wenn die Spiele mit Wine/Proton laufen, kann er es spielen. Wenn nicht, dann muss er darauf verzichten oder Windows 10 oder 11 installieren.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch. Wenn die Spiele mit Wine/Proton laufen, kann er es spielen. Wenn nicht, dann muss er darauf verzichten oder Windows 10 oder 11 installieren.


Und er will neue Hardware für eben solche Games kaufen, aber kein Windows 10.
Und darum gehts ja die ganze Zeit.

Wir reden eben nicht von Nischengames, wie schon x mal beschrieben...siehe sein Posting am Anfang.

Zur Amazonliste:
Landwirtschaftssim 22
Forza Horizon 5
Farcry 6
Fifa 22
Age of empires
FS
Anno
Cyberpunk
....

Was da die Nudeln drin zu suchen haben, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht 
Aber nimm einfach nur die Pcgames raus (wird ja wohl nicht schwierig sein) und sag mir welches einfach so läuft, wenn mans nicht über Steam bezieht.

Der Threadhersteller moniert über das Monopol von MS. Wenn Spiele für Linux nur auf Steam laufen, ist das ja genau so ein Monopol. Das ist das was mir irgendwie nicht in dem Kopf will.


----------



## WildMustang (16. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und er will neue Hardware für eben solche Games kaufen, aber kein Windows 10.
> Und darum gehts ja die ganze Zeit.


Ja, richtig. Also muss er zusehen, dass die Spiele unter Windows 7 noch laufen. Oder muss gucken, ob sie unter Linux nativ oder mit Wine/Proton laufen.



McDrake schrieb:


> Wir reden eben nicht von Nischengames, wie schon x mal beschrieben...siehe sein Posting am Anfang.
> 
> Zur Amazonliste:
> Landwirtschaftssim 22
> ...


Wenn dich das im Detail interessiert, recherchierst du am besten selber. Die von dir jetzt gelisteten Spiele sind auch noch nicht alle released worden.
Cyberpunk läuft aber z.B., und auch Anno 1800.



McDrake schrieb:


> Der Threadhersteller moniert über das Monopol von MS. Wenn Spiele für Linux nur auf Steam laufen, ist das ja genau so ein Monopol. Das ist das was mir irgendwie nicht in dem Kopf will.


Am besten du fragst ihn. Ist doch seine Sache, welche Monopole er mag und welche nicht. Aber Spiele für Linux gibt es nicht nur unter Steam, sondern auch auf Gog.
Und wenn er will, kann er auch UPlay, Orgin und den Epic Store unter Linux benutzen mit Wine/Proton.


----------



## Worrel (16. Oktober 2021)

Also in diesen Top20 Listen finde ich nur eine Handvoll Spiele, die ich auch mal irgendwann spielen würde.

Auch wenn die ausgewählten Spiele für jeden anders ausfallen würden, schätze ich mal, daß das anderen grundsätzlich ähnlich geht.


----------



## PeterQuinn (18. Oktober 2021)

Moin, habe jetzt doch noch die Grafikkarte, welche ich ursprünglich kaufen wollte ( wegen dem Ti hinten) bei einen mir bislang noch unbekannten Anbieter gesehen.


			https://www.galaxus.de/de/s1/product/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1050ti-oc-4-gb-grafikkarte-7196283
		


Die kostet derzeit 319,- EUR dort. Nun ist die Frage, ist dieses ältere Modell wegen dem Ti hinten doch besser als die neuere 1650 ohne Ti hinten?
Und was hat es mit den neuen Super bei einigen Grafikkarten auf sich, ist das besser als Ti oder ein Synonym für Ti?
Hat wer Erfahrung mit Galaxus gemacht?

Wegen der anderen Themen, also Top20 oder nicht, Kingdome Come Deliverance von den Warhorse Studios in Prag ist sozusagen ein Indie Game aber hat mich trotzdem gut über ein halbes Jahr bei Laune gehalten, noch dazu ein gutes Buch was im Mittelalter handelt und paar Serien wie Robin Hood und Die Tudors, den Film "The King" und schon war ich mitten im Mittelalter abgetaucht - Langweilig wurde mir nie. Natürlich hab ich auch Topspiele, welche unter Linux / Steam/OS laufen wie Civ5 von Sid Meiers und CS:GO.
Wegen Windows 10, wenn jetzt eines der Spiele wie Fallout4 oder Kingdome Come einen Nachfolger bekommt und nur unter Windows 10 läuft, werde ich da hart bleiben und das ganze so sehen, als ob diese Spiele nur für die XBox oder Playstation entwickelt wurden - ich kaufe nicht extra wegen der Spiele, auch wenn es meine Favouriten sind, nicht extra was dazu. Außerdem gibt es unter Steam noch genügend Spiele, welche unter Windows 7 laufen, wie z.B. Arma 3 oder DayZ etc.
Wegen der Monopole, ja wenn wir nur bei Steam Spiele kaufen wird Steam ein Monopol werden. Ich mach das auch nur deshalb dort, weil ich nicht bei jeden einzelnen Hersteller einen Account haben will und damit eine endlose Liste von Nutzernamen und Paßwörtern - die ist ohnehin schon lang genug. Habe neulich mal bei Slitherine geschaut, welche Panzer Corps2 fertig haben, dort kann man schon direkt kaufen anstatt bei Steam, aber wie gesagt, schonwieder ein neuer Account....
Das mit Proton und Wine werde ich mal testen, wenn alles soweit ist. Wenn das dann alles klappt, kann ich auch unter Linux das neue Fallout5 oder Kingdome Come Deliverance 2 spielen.
Microsoft hat übrigens sein eigenes Versprechen nicht eingehalten, nämlich daß Windows10 das letzte OS sein wird, die haben jetzt einfach mal Windows11 rausgebracht und der ganze Mist geht wieder von vorne los. Früher gab es mal einen Grundsatz "Never change a running System" - der wird heute von Microsoft konsequent gebrochen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Oktober 2021)

PeterQuinn schrieb:


> Moin, habe jetzt doch noch die Grafikkarte, welche ich ursprünglich kaufen wollte ( wegen dem Ti hinten) bei einen mir bislang noch unbekannten Anbieter gesehen.
> 
> 
> https://www.galaxus.de/de/s1/product/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1050ti-oc-4-gb-grafikkarte-7196283
> ...


ti bedeutet titanium, und eine ti-karte ist in der regel schneller und besser als die gleichwertige ohne ti. Ob die dann immer noch besser ist als eine neuere hängt halt von den Spezifikationen ab.


----------

